
I would go to prison: ordinary people getting arrested for Extinction Rebellion - perfunctory
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/apr/23/i-would-go-to-prison-the-ordinary-people-getting-arrested-for-extinction-rebellion
======
whenchamenia
Semi offtopic: I wonder what the environmental impact of the average prisoner
is Vs the average working class citizen in the same area.

